# Lance camper water leaks.



## myoung (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 2001 Lance camper.  Since we bought it new it has had problems with the slideout leaking.  It was returned to the factory during the warranty period for repairs.  We got it back and all seemed good.  But in 2005 we found more water damage.  It was out of warranty so we paid to have it repaired.  In 2007 we found more water damage.  This time it was severe.  Unknown to me the water was running down inside the walls and the whole slideout side of the camper was rotted.  We paid $15,000.00 to have it repaired.  All seemed good again until a week agoe.  Again the water was running inside th camper and under the floor.  WE now have extensive damage to the floor and the wall.  We have contavted Lance Corporation over the years abot a permanent fix for the leaky slideout.  In 2008 they did provide a 'fix' for the problem.  It obviously did not work.  I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?  If so did you find a way to stop the leaking?


----------

